# No flow from Delta Monitor 1400 faucet after reinstallation



## StubbornFaucet (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey,
I've been struggling with my tub/shower faucet for a couple weeks now and was hoping someone could solve this frustrating problem. I took apart my Delta Monitor 1400 faucet because we've been losing water pressure in just the tub of our upstairs bathroom; there has been no change with the toilet or the sink. After finding some rust or copper bits on the hot water side and flushing the lines, I put the cartridge back in, put the bonnet nut back on. Now, when I turn on the water back on, there is only a very small trickle. I have taken the entire cartridge, cap assembly, and lower housing unit apart and put it back together. I even ordered an entirely new cartridge from Delta. I'm still getting no flow. Any ideas what's wrong?
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

Since you say you flushed the lines, which was what I was going to suggest, I have to believe you have something installed not quite right. I think that monitor cartridge has a hot and a cold side, right? and does it have those o-rings on the end that fits into the valve body? I would take it apart, flush it again, making sure you are getting plenty of water, then look in the valve body for stuck rubber pieces, etc. Then reassemble. Good Luck!


----------



## StubbornFaucet (Feb 11, 2011)

The o-rings came off with the cartridge on both the hot and cold. As for things not being installed correctly, I went by the Delta spec sheet, my handy man dad has taken it out and put it back in, as has another handyman friend. We are all perplexed, because on paper, it should be working. But I'll try flushing it again, just in case.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

Exactly how do you flush it?


----------



## StubbornFaucet (Feb 11, 2011)

Turned the H2O off, took cartridge out, turned water back on and let it run for a bit.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

Sounds right, good luck!!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you checked the screen?


----------



## StubbornFaucet (Feb 11, 2011)

There was no screen in there.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Screen in the aerator I think was meant. Most aerators have a screen.


----------



## broox (Nov 30, 2010)

But most tub/shower valves don't have an aerator :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## StubbornFaucet (Feb 11, 2011)

No screen nor aerator present.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Sorry, missed the bit about tub spout. Is it possible to install the cartridge 90 or 180 degrees off so that the ports aren't aligned with water supply ports in the base?


----------



## billyjoe (Apr 17, 2011)

*No flow with Delta 1700 Series Shower Valve*

To: Stubborn Faucet

I am having a similar problem after replacing the cartridge on a Delta 1700 Shower Valve... did you ever solve your problem, maybe I have the same issue... in my case I suspect some blockage in the hot water side feed line... previously, the hot water core in the furnace was replaced and I think maybe some scale got into the hot side of the core valve body... I plan to probe the hot side with a soft wire to see if anything is in there, but if you found a solution, I would be interested to hear it....


----------



## lowhook (Oct 8, 2014)

*I had the same thing happen with a 1700 series*

After replacing the cartidge i cant get any flo at all , flushed the lines several times and still nothing, im ready to replace the entire faucet but i cant afford to


----------



## quizzz18 (Oct 10, 2015)

*Resolved*

Same issue. no flow after a new cartridge. Seems that even after flushing the water inlets I must have still had a bunch in the third hole or the outlet to the tub/shower. Had flushed it with Air and was getting air through so I thought it was clear. Turns out it wasn't clear enough! I used some baking soda and vinegar down the shower tube at the top (mine just swiveled upside down for easy pouring). Pushed out a bunch more stuff from both the tub fill and the third hole in the brass valve part. Then flushed it some more with air and presto! Water came pouring out. Then I drilled a hole in the third hole and got some real flow going! Got the idea from this guy:


----------

